# great nub pic=) Update!!!!!



## winterbabies3

13 weeks today and baby was bouncing about and sucking on its fingers!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance: couldn't be happier! Even tho I am staying team yellow some guesses are not a bad thing :haha: ultrasound tech was amazing and got a great picture of the nub!

*I POSTED PICTURES ON BABYNUB AND INGENDER AND ALL 55+ GUESSES ON THIS SITE AND OTHERS SAY ALL GIRL!!!*
 



Attached Files:







20150730_164653.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 145









20150730_164658.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 68


----------



## calliebaby

Is that an arrow pointing to the nub? If so, i guess girl.


----------



## winterbabies3

Yeah its a finger;) the tech was super nice=)


----------



## embeth

V girly nub it think!!


----------



## Lucy3

Looks girly to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## lau86

Girl!


----------



## mummof1

Looks like girl!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Girl


----------



## flowergirl7

I'm guessing girl :)


----------



## Spudtastic

:pink: for sure.


----------



## Misscalais

Id say girl :)


----------



## kspey

Perfect girl nub!


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl!


----------



## gemstone

Girly &#128515;


----------



## winterbabies3

SEPTEMBER 10TH IS THE DAY!!! I tried to stay team yellow but idk if I am going to be able to. Anymore guesses?


----------



## ladyV84

Oh hun looks like you're going to get your little girl! I'm so excited to know! 
Ours is next Friday (28th) I am desperate to know! Can barely think about anything else!!! Xxx


----------



## winterbabies3

ladyV84 said:


> Oh hun looks like you're going to get your little girl! I'm so excited to know!
> Ours is next Friday (28th) I am desperate to know! Can barely think about anything else!!! Xxx

I hope we get our pink bundles!!! I have drove myself mad with this nub theory and any other theories! How I thought I would stay team yellow is beyond me! :wacko: please keep me updated! I wish I could request an early scan but nowhere in my state does them:growlmad: good luck=)


----------



## Misscalais

I definitely think you have your little :pink: one hun. Im so very excited for you, can't wait for your update in a few weeks :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Misscalais said:


> I definitely think you have your little :pink: one hun. Im so very excited for you, can't wait for your update in a few weeks :)

Thanks missCalais! I know yours is farther away but I still can't wait for it!! Have you had any ultrasounds yet?


----------



## rwhite

:pink:


----------



## madseasons

:pink: !!!!!


----------



## tanibaby

I love reading through these forums..im currently 12w+4 and have a scan next week, cant wait to upload a pic and see what you helpful people think :) fingers crossed for a  baby boy :)


----------



## winterbabies3

madseasons said:


> :pink: !!!!!

:haha: does it scream girl?


----------



## techi_girly

Congratulations, I haven't got a clue how to find the nub but will guess pink too!


----------



## winterbabies3

techi_girly said:


> Congratulations, I haven't got a clue how to find the nub but will guess pink too!

Lol, in the second pic there is an arrow pointing to the nub=)


----------



## Spudtastic

winterbabies3 said:


> 13 weeks today and baby was bouncing about and sucking on its fingers!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance: couldn't be happier! Even tho I am staying team yellow some guesses are not a bad thing :haha: ultrasound tech was amazing and got a great picture of the nub!
> 
> *I POSTED PICTURES ON BABYNUB AND INGENDER AND ALL 43 GUESSES ON THIS SITE AND OTHERS SAY ALL GIRL!!!*


I posted pics on those sites too and had 100% baby girl. Sure enough we are Team :pink:


----------



## winterbabies3

Spudtastic said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today and baby was bouncing about and sucking on its fingers!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance: couldn't be happier! Even tho I am staying team yellow some guesses are not a bad thing :haha: ultrasound tech was amazing and got a great picture of the nub!
> 
> *I POSTED PICTURES ON BABYNUB AND INGENDER AND ALL 43 GUESSES ON THIS SITE AND OTHERS SAY ALL GIRL!!!*
> 
> 
> I posted pics on those sites too and had 100% baby girl. Sure enough we are Team :pink:Click to expand...

Thanks spud!!! I still expect to hear boy!!! Lol oh I can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## techi_girly

winterbabies3 said:


> techi_girly said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, I haven't got a clue how to find the nub but will guess pink too!
> 
> Lol, in the second pic there is an arrow pointing to the nub=)Click to expand...

Thanks - I missed the arrow :dohh:


----------



## madseasons

winterbabies3 said:


> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> :pink: !!!!!
> 
> :haha: does it scream girl?Click to expand...

Yes! BIG TIME! :) My girls 13 week one did as well :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Tomorrow is the day! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MeeOhMya

Good luck! I'd be shocked if you didn't hear girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow! :)


----------



## Misscalais

I can't wait to see your update!


----------



## winterbabies3

Thanks girls!! I can not wait to find out!! Update as soon as I know. Scan is at 3pm and it's only 7am now... it was for 9 am but dh couldn't make it then...grr


----------



## ladyV84

GOOD LUCK lovely, I'll be thinking of you!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## winterbabies3

It's a girl!!!!!! Over the moon!!!! :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Im soooo pleased for you! Congratulations :)


----------



## rwhite

Woohoo! Congrats :D Enjoy pink shopping!!


----------



## winterbabies3

Thanks girl!! Definitely a great day!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ladyV84

Yay!!!!! Welcome to team pink! We both got our girls- how cool is that?! X


----------



## winterbabies3

ladyV84 said:


> Yay!!!!! Welcome to team pink! We both got our girls- how cool is that?! X

:happydance: I can't believe it!! We are very blessed!! Can't wait to go shopping =')


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations


----------

